# Eagle isn't well



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

O.k so Eagle has not looked good for a long time now and I have run blood tests and changed feed but he still isn't 100%. I bought him home so I could control better his food intake and monitor him on cam. Yesterday I went down to check on him at 21.00 and he hadn't pooped yet (I had cleaned his pen at 14.00) I gave him a mash and monitored him and finally at 23.00 he pooped. This morning he had pooped a couple of times but it was very firm. I put him out for some limited grass and he has done a couple of very small firm poops. I went to check his last one as he did it just as I was changing his water and it had blood traces in it. 










Could this be enteroliths or ulcers?

My vet is coming on Monday to run blood tests again or should I ask him to come before? 

Thanks Renee


----------



## Genie (Sep 29, 2011)

I have never seen blood in the stools, but if I did I would be calling my vet right away.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

I have added a photo


----------



## SampleMM (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh dear, this has got to be a little alarming for you but I'm wondering if the blood is from a fissure due to the hardness of the poop.


----------



## Lori W (Sep 29, 2011)

Poor Eagle - sounds like it could be an ulcer or fissure, but definitely need the vet out sooner rather than later. Prayers for you and your boy!




Keep us informed, please!


----------



## MeganH (Sep 29, 2011)

I really hope he is ok, Renee!



Praying for your boy.

Please let us know how he continues to do.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

I too was wondering if it was due to the firmness. He is on a strict diet as he has a large tummy. He is fed a 13.8% protein as that is the best I can find here in Italy and wet hay twice a day with 6 hours on grass (not good quality due to the heat) What could I give him to help soften his poop? I have some hay cubes that I could water down?

Thanks for your advice,

Renee


----------



## Miniv (Sep 29, 2011)

SampleMM said:


> Oh dear, this has got to be a little alarming for you but I'm wondering if the blood is from a fissure due to the hardness of the poop.


I'm thinking the same thing......If he was bleeding internally, the blood would be darker, almost black......at least that's how it looks when it happens to humans. If he's allowed to eat a "mash", that may help. I'd at least call the vet and tell him about the hard poop and the RED blood on it.


----------



## SammyL (Sep 29, 2011)

If the blood came from the small intestine, the blood in the feces would look blackish, old, and digested.

This blood is frank red, which means it either came from the large intestine (probably somewhere toward the end of the tract) or a fissure from the hard feces.

I would watch him and consult your vet.

Good luck, and I hope Eagle feels better soon!!


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not saying he's healthy and certainly the blood is a concern, but usually bright red blood like this is from around the rectum due to some mechanical irritation. An ulcer from farther forward in the GI tract would give you dark tarry stool (most of the time blood isn't noted at all in cases of ulcers).

Based on this sign alone I'm only concerned, not panicked.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice. Would beet be o.k to feed him with his weight problems at least for a few days?

I will call my vet in the morning and see if he can come out first thing.


----------



## HGFarm (Sep 29, 2011)

Try really soaked beet pulp without the added molasses. Mine love the shreds.. they even suck up the juice in the bottom!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 29, 2011)

Renee, Im sorry to read Eagle is not feeling well. You are right on top of things and have gotten some advice that will help...we hope. All I can offer is prayer, get well wishes and hugs to you. You said you brought him home...was he away for a bit? I dont remember him going away.

hugs

heidi


----------



## Eagle (Sep 29, 2011)

No Heidi, he was down with the other horse out in the field which is behind hubby's factory. I was worried about the amount of grass he was eating as he is way too fat.

Thanks for the prayers.

Hugs


----------



## REO (Sep 29, 2011)

{{{{Hugs}}}} & prayers for Eagle!


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 29, 2011)

I will agree that doesn't look like some sort of internal bleeding... blood would be BLACK not red...

Give it a couple days and if it doesn't resolve, have the vet out...

Andrea


----------



## Wings (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't really offer anything that hasn't been said, but hugs



I hope he clears up soon!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 29, 2011)

having just gone through a scary time with mine, I can feel for you. Hope you get it figured out soon and he is all well.


----------



## lucky lodge (Sep 29, 2011)

iam sorry to hear your little eagle is not well

if that was happening to a human a doctor would say you have piles

i would give him a nice big bran mash


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with what is said about the red blood from the rectum, and the black tarry stool from further up the GI (digested blood) I hope he gets better very soon


----------



## barnbum (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmm..no experience with this, but we sure learn a lot when our horses are not 100%. The poop in the photo looks moist enough. I think he just needs lots of water consistently? Just wanted to say I know it's hard on you to worry and I hope Eagle is perfect soon! HUGS!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 29, 2011)

I understand...i do recall now...you did mention you his weight being up a bit.

hows he doing tonight...any more blood. what other things are going on...eatting and drinking O.K.? lathargic?

laying down more/less than usual?

gosh I hate this...my heart goes out to you!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 29, 2011)

I was just recently introduced to this supplement just recently so I can comment on my behalf but others have had great success with it. It's called Karbo Combo and its suppose to really boost their immune system and helps horses with chronic problems. I realize your over seas but it may help your guy out.

Karbo Combo


----------



## Marty (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh no not Eagle. I'm so sorry and hope he gets better soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh Renee, sorry I have only just seen this. Poor Eagle and poor you. Hope he's a bit better this morning (and your little dog too!)

Was the grass good quality down in the field? How much time went past from when you got him home? Just wondering if it might have been the sudden change in diet over 24 hours from green grass to feed and hay.

Not sure why Diane said restrict his grass intake (am interested Diane, can you explain




) because I would have said he should be offered as much grass as possible - gentle, green, moist, natural food for his system - alongside other wet 'gentle to digest' food. It does sound as though he has ruptured a small blood vessel in his rectum area through straining with the hard droppings - BUT this doesn't explain why his droppings were so hard and infrequent in the first place.

Sending you and Eagle ((((HUGS)))) Renee. Do keep us informed as to his progress.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Sep 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear Eagle is not well. You could give him some mineral oil by syringe until hte vet arrives to coat his system and help move things along. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

The vet isn't coming today he is coming next week cos he wants to test him for Cushings. He told me to keep an eye on him, give him grass and mash for dinner.

Please pray for my little guy.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Sep 30, 2011)

praying for you here. if you suspect cushings don't wait long to begin treatment and get the vet out. A few years back my pony foundered as a complication of cushings. It is easlily treated with pergolide, I wish I knew then what I know now about cushings. I read about it quite a bit after I lost my pony to complications of the founder in addition to a major goof on dosing pain meds by the vet.

Some vets will just begin the pergolide and wait for the blood work to come in. Some vets recommend you skip the expensive blood test and just treat with pergolide right away. Treatment results from the pergolide often negate the need for the bloodwork.

Weird looking fat globs on the body can be an indicator of cushings... coat condition too... My boy had no symptoms and was not over weight, I ran the expensive test, the results came in after we lost the pony... I wish I had started treatment before the test results came back. Pergolide is not expensive and cushings isn't a death sentence. Founder is a bigger bummer. Best wishes and I hope Eagle starts to feel better real soon.

PS, my chubby boys get zero grass. 6 hours a day would be too much for my boys. They get turn out with muzzles, fine plain grass hay and a supplement along with remission. I don't know what your weather is like, but ours in hot cold hot cold right now and I am being very careful. I added probiotics to their supplement just as a precaution, can't hurt. You might try some probiotics. You can syringe some in.


----------



## Lori W (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a Cushings / insulin resistant 17 year old part-Haflinger part-Welsh pony on Pergolide, too. He has the fat pockets and wooly coat that takes forever to shed, but his overall body condition is a 5; I can feel ribs and see them if the lights shines on him just right. We didn't do the test, but started him on Pergolide right away.

He's in a dry lot with 3 to 4 small feedings of grass hay per day, to better minic "grazing". We've struggled with laminitis with this boy, so I'm very careful about his feed, keeping the carbs as low as possible. He's also on a supplement called "Quiessence" (magnesium and chromium).

He's doing well - he's pretty spunky most of the time and often chases the minis (who are outside his pen) around the perimeter of his fence!

Prayers going out for your Eagle!

_Edited to add:_ Our vet recommended going straight to Pergolide instead of testing first. Based on our pony's symptons, he was almost positive it was Cushings. Plus he felt the test would stress our pony too much and possibly bring on another bout of laminitis. We don't take any steps with his treatment without involving our vet!


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

Can I ask you some questions about Cushings as you both have experience.

*1) what are the expensive blood tests ? *

my vet suggested taking blood at 17.00 and then giving cortisone and then testing at 17.00 the next day?

*2) Could it be dangerous to give pergolide without testing if he doesn't have Cushings?*

*3) What is his future going to be like?*

I paid a lot of money for this little guy and he is my herd stallion.

*4) Is it hereditary?*

Thanks in advance

Renee


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't pretend to know prices in Italy, but $17 seems low. I would charge about $135 total for cortisol tests plus farm calls (I prefer to do them in the clinic) plus expenses which would come to about $250 for the whole bill. I had to look all of those prices up, sometimes we Vets are far more concerned about the patient and client rather than the bill, so when somebody asks us 'how much?', we miss the estimate.

I never understand why we wouldn't do tests. There are more things than just Cushing's Disease that could be the problem or maybe he has no problem. No medicine works 100% of the time, so if the patient doesn't improve does that mean we had the wrong diagnosis or the wrong dose (for this individual) or is the mendicine just failing to help and we either need to add on another drug or stop this one and start a new?

If he gets better on the drug does that mean that it was because of the drug? We aren't talking about a 2 week course of antibiotics or one shot of Banamine, but rather a lifetime of Pergolide. Do we want to do that not 'knowing' what the results of a test may be, even if Pergolide doesn't have many side effects.

Now, I do understand testing, having a negative and still staring Pergolide, but that's a judgement that would be made by you and your Vet based on many different factors.

Cushing's isn't hereditary per se, but it does occur more often in minis and ponies than it does in bigger horses.

If you paid a lot of money for him and he is obviously of great value to you, then do what your Vet says.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Ashley (Sep 30, 2011)

We have had two horses with it. Both have since passed on. One gelding around the age of 12 and a mare around the age of 18 or so. The gelding had some time after being diagnosed. The mare was gone within 2 months of the actual obvious onset of the issue.

Pregnancy makes cushings worse (the mare was pregnant at the time it showed up). She was found one day down and literally not there mentally and was let go. The gelding started out with the weird coat and constant founder. Eventually he lost all body weight, muscle and his mind. He would freak out at the little things such as dropping hay out for him. HE was a show horse what was essentially bomb proof.


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Dr Taylor, I don't think I was very clear in my previous post. What I meant was I asked my vet if there is a test for Cushings and he said he could take blood at 17.00pm and then give him cortisone and take blood again the following day at the same time. By this he should be able to say if Eagle is suffering from Cushings. He did say to ring back this evening as he wanted to do some research first. I have no experience with this so I am a little lost. I have great vets here but they are our show jumpers vets so usually deal with muscle problems etc and they don't have any experience with minis other than mine.

I have been trying to find out what is wrong with him for a long time now and I won't stop until I find out. it breaks my heart to see him unhappy. He is very valuable to me just the same as all my animals are and it has nothing to do with how much I paid fro him. I was just wondering if I will need to replace my herd stallion but I know it is way to early to know I was just thinking aloud. I apologise.

Kind regards

Renee


----------



## bannerminis (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh Renee so sorry to hear about poor Eagle. I really hope you get to the bottom of this mystery and hope that Eagle is able to make a full recovery.

I hate worrying about the unknown but fingers crossed between yourself and your vet you can get Eagle sorted.

I have everything crossed for you both.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 30, 2011)

Just checking in Renee it see how little Eagle is doing. I know you'll keep us posted,Thanks


----------



## Eagle (Sep 30, 2011)

I have just been down to check him and give him some fresh water and he has done a poop



which seems lighter in colour and slightly less compact.

The vet has instructed me to take blood on Monday evening and then give him 1.5ml of Dexadreson, I then have to draw blood on Tuesday morning at 10.00am and take both samples to the lab.

Please keep the prayers coming for my little guy.

thanks Renee &b Eagle


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks Renee for the update.


----------



## MeganH (Sep 30, 2011)

Prayers for your Eagle.





Thanks for the update, Renee.


----------



## barnbum (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck! I'll be checking in to see what you find out.


----------



## JAX (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmmm I tried to post this last night but it is not showing up! I will try again



BTW I am obviously not a vet but Dexadreson sure sounds an awful lot like Dexamethazone to me...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

JUST MY OPINION

Those of you who have horses that you or your vet suspect has some type of metabolic problem -- If your vet wants to run a dexamethazone test on your horse... please be aware that there is a possibility that it _can_ push your horse over the edge towards lamanitis or into full blown founder. It does not happen often but why would you do this test when there are other tests available? We were told by our vet that the Dex test was the only way to test. Because of this site http://www.ecirhorse.com/ we knew better and asked her to look into the ACTH test which is a single blood draw test and does not put your horse at risk. I am a member of the ECIR group but do not profit in ANY way by giving out this link or singing their praises. My horses do profit everyday though by what I have learned on this site. Should you decide to become a member of the group there is no charge just lots of useful information. There are also wonderful people known as the "hoof gurus" who do wonders for the feet problems these horses sometimes have, they are extremely helpful. The link to the group is on the lower right side of the page.

OK Ive said my two cents worth and I will get off my



and will try to find my flame suit



hmmmm I guess this one will have to do.

BTW: Good Luck no matter what you and your vet decide! Either way its a very informative site and group

Oh Yeah there is also another test but I cannot remember the name for that one!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)

Jax I know nothing about Cushings so I just listen to my vet. I looked over the site you mentioned but I can't find any explanation on how to test for cushings and IR, could you tell me. I have until Monday to find out any information and then translate it to Italian for my vet to read.

Edit to add. I found it and will translate and forward to me vet.

It says the best test is with Domperidone is this the drug to bring in milk?


----------



## JAX (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok the info on diagnosing cushings is the top half of this page http://www.ecirhorse.com/index.php/ddt-overview/diagnosis . notice that the Dex test is listed and it does mention the possibility of causing laminitis. I will shoot off an email asking the group for help from someone in Italy and see If they can send more info. Maybe the testing is different there?? I will see if I can find anything. May I send them an email address for you if I find someone over there that would know more?


----------



## JAX (Oct 1, 2011)

Ah I must have missed your edit! Yes it is but it looks like its still in the experimental stages... I think.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)

If you could find anyone in Italy with experience it would be much appreciated. I was thinking of calling the Universities here and asking them.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## JAX (Oct 1, 2011)

I sent in a message asking for help from anyone that would know more about testing for Cushings in your area. I will let you know as soon as I hear any replys.




Hopefully Dr Kellon will know!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you so much

Renee


----------



## mrsj (Oct 1, 2011)

Renee, just saw this, hope you find out some more soon, hugs to you and Eagle. x


----------



## Eagle (Oct 1, 2011)

Jax I sent the article to my vet and I think I have hurt his feelings



He told me that the Dexamethasone suppression test is a recognized method of diagnosis and he doesn't see any risk of laminitis for my horse. (he hasn't seen him in ages)





I apologised if I was out of place and I asked him if we can do the ACTH test here.

I will wait for his reply.


----------



## Barbie (Oct 1, 2011)

Renee-

I have a good friend who has an elderly stallion with Cushings or something very similar. She used Pergolide briefly and through research on the internet took him off that and added Chaste Tree Berry to his diet. He is doing wonderful. If they neglect to give him the dose every day, he starts to fade in the afternoon. Just a thought. Good luck with Eagle.

Barbie


----------



## cassie (Oct 1, 2011)

Hope he is ok Renee!!!

Give him a kiss n a hug from me!!

Love cass


----------



## JAX (Oct 1, 2011)

Renee

Your vet is right it is a recognized test... its just not the safest available... at least over here, not sure about there honestly since no one has answered my e-mail yet. I do not believe that you should worry about hurting your vets feelings over this as even my vet thought that was the only test as well, until we begged her to please look into it. She looked into it then contacted some other vets and then agreed to test with ACTH instead. Now she knows that there is another safer option to use! I understand that she is a very very busy person. She cannot keep completely up on all things new all the time, she simply does not have enough hours in the day! The ecir group does not have to try and keep up with all things new for several species of animals from sore feet to diseased teeth to skin rashes to colic surgery. They only deal with IR/PPID issues and are a group of aproximately 8000 I believe. So your vets feelings shold not be hurt as long as he understands that you understand that it is nothing against him but could he look into other options? Something else to consider is that if this is the only test available to you then just be sure to really watch your guy for any heat in his feet or signs of discomfort. Caught early is much better outcome than later.

Barbie is right, lots of people in the group have had good results with CTB helping their horses and they also dont have the problems with the pergolide veil!!

Is Eagle on a special diet??

Hope Im not rambling to much, so so tired, my weekend with grand daughter. So please excuse if Im rambling more than I normally do!!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Barbie, thank you I will research and see if I can find chaste tree berry here in Italy. I really appreciate you all finding the time to help me cos I feel like I am walking in the dark right now.

Jax he is eating wet hay, soaked hay cubes and a 13.8% protein food. I have no idea what he should be eating and my vet is of no help for that.

I have tried taking pics but he looks like a Vietnamese pig



I will try taking a video this morning so you can see him.


----------



## cassie (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't know much Renee but I am here to support you through this!!!

hugs!

Cassie~


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Cassie I miss you. I hope you are having a great time


----------



## CMC (Oct 2, 2011)

Renee,

our prayers for Eagle's speedy recovery!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

O.K so I took a quick video, the lighting is really bad sorry but it is really sunny today. In the video you can see how thick his coat is even though it is still very warm here. He has a huge tummy and a floppy neck.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 2, 2011)

Renee, my prayers go out for Eagle! In the States if a mini has a bloated belly without being fat all over we'd put him on a high protein feed (which I know you're already trying to do) and beet pulp as the extra fiber really helps to tuck up the tummy. Beet pulp is also an excellent way to get water into them as you can serve it sloppy and as others have mentioned they'll usually drink up even the dregs. Typically if I had a horse with hard stool I'd be letting him graze on lots of wet grass but Diane has a point about the gas colic so do what seems best to you.

As for Cushings, it's difficult to manage but horses can live long and productive lives with it. My mom's Arabian gelding certainly did! He foundered eventually but that was in his late twenties and we didn't know as much then about managing the condition as we do now. Don't despair! Even his long coat could be more of a "mini thing" than a Cushings thing. Lord knows both my boys are little yaks already and have been since August.





Talk to him as well. He's been unhappy emotionally and spiritually for quite some time from what you've said and that may be being reflected in his physical condition. If he's feeling emotionally shut-down and closed in, in my experience that can be mirrored by his gut feeling crampy and constricted. Treat the physical symptoms of course but don't forget to look at the whole horse and address his mental concerns as well.

Keep us up to date!

Leia

BTW- had to laugh over the 1700 as $17.00 thing. Funny!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Leia thank you for your support and kind words. It is funny you mention talking to him cos in the last few days he has started 'talking' to me and following me. He has never been over bothered about humans, even though he is fantastic and lets you do anything to him and will go anywhere with me, he would never come to me when I sit in the field even though all the others are very "in your pocket" Now when I let him out to stretch his legs he follows me amd wants scratches.

I wasn't sure if I could give him beet pulp but I have it so I will start tomorrow.

Thanks again

Renee


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wet, pre-soaked beet pulp only! Sloppy, soupy wet until his stools loosen up. It's a way of getting more water and oil into him.

Leia


----------



## Eagle (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes I will go and buy some tomorrow morning and soak it for his dinner. Thanks


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 2, 2011)

Get Well Soon little man


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 2, 2011)

O I hope you find out soon what is going on. It's terrible when they are under the weather and we can't find the answer.


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Oct 3, 2011)

Although Vets will differ in their opinions, Dexamethasone Suppression Test is regarded by most to be the best and has a very small risk (a mathematical risk, but I've never seen nor heard of laminitis secondary to the test).

If endogenous ACTH is chosen then a full 'Cushing's Panel' should be run including insulin, cortisol, and, glucose; THREE times in the same day or at least twice.

Dr Taylor


----------



## Eagle (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the email Jax, I will keep you updated





Eagle had his blood drawn yesterday for the ACTH test. Please keep praying


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Renee I was so hoping for better news for Eagle - sent him prayers while I was away. Let's hope the blood tests will give your vet some idea exactly what is wrong. Years ago, back in the dark ages, Cathy's old pony became a Cushing sufferer in his early 20's and he happily lived until he was 35 even though there was little folk 'did' about Cushings then - I just watched his food and clipped him out of his winter coat each summer!

Your video clearly shows Eagle's tummy and his fallen crest, but I dont think there is much problem with his coat that I can see - most of mine are carrying a lot more coat than he is.

Did your vet say when the test results will be in? Do please keep us up to date daily on how he is, bless him.





It is so worrying when they are not well, especially when you cant find any obvious reason for the problem. Sending ((((HUGS)))) to both you and Eagle.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers for Eagle


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 4, 2011)

Keeping everything crossed for eagle


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 4, 2011)

Sending prayers and hugs for both you and Eagle.


----------



## cassie (Oct 4, 2011)

praying for you Renee n Eagle! dear boy!

get beeter soon litte man!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 5, 2011)

How does he seem today Renee? Hope he's feeling a bit better in himself.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 5, 2011)

Well the beet seems to have worked cos this morning he had pooped like an elephant



I am still waiting for the vet to get back to me with the results, I hope it won't be long.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Only us horse lovers would love that our horses can poop like an elephant and be happy about it!! I hope the tests give you some answers soon


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 5, 2011)

Yay poop!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 5, 2011)

LittleRibbie said:


> Only us horse lovers would love that our horses can poop like an elephant and be happy about it!! I hope the tests give you some answers soon


hubby just doesn't get it and made some very non horsey comments this morning when he came out on the balcony for a cigarette and caught me in the garden poking at Eagle's poop with a stick


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey...at least you used a stick!! He would faint if he saw me in my guys stalls! Its bad enough when he walks in while Im on the computer checking Cassies pictures of Suzis hooha!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yeah



:yeah

Liz N.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 5, 2011)

Matteo found Britts Hooha on my iphone and said I am discusting and disturbed. ROFL


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL!! That will teach him not to pry into his Mother's secret world!





So glad to hear about Eagle - it shows that certain parts of him are in working order.





You haven't said how your little dog is progressing, hope all is well?


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats great news. Delighted to hear your little man is pooping up a storm. Hope you get some good news on the tests


----------



## Eagle (Oct 7, 2011)

O.K vet phoned to say that they must repeat the test on Monday cos he used the wrong syringe. 



 So we wait.


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh no thats so frustrating. But how is he doing otherwise?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh no!! I dont believe it. How can a vet use the wrong thing and not notice?






I'm so sorry Renee that you will now have to wait another week for the results, and that's another week of waiting for Eagle too. What a shame!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 7, 2011)

How annoying having to wait again 



 Hope it all goes well when you finally have your results


----------



## mrsj (Oct 10, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> How annoying having to wait again
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it all goes well when you finally have your results


Same here xxxx to Eagle


----------



## Eagle (Oct 10, 2011)

I am so angry, the vet was supposed to come this morning and I waited and waited and then finally gave him his breakfast at 9.00am and he wasn't happy either. I hate living in this country


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 10, 2011)

That really is too bad!! Poor Eagle having to wait for his feed when there was no need - I would have been setting the phone lines aflame so can well understand your frustration.

Sending ((((HUGS)))) to you both.


----------



## cassie (Oct 10, 2011)

naw Renee!! how frustrating for you!!! poor Eagle little man!! hugs and kisses to you precious boy!! we love you so much!!

and we love you Renee so much!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Cassie, Anna I sent 3 messages and called twice and he still hasn't answered and it is 11.15 am

I am going to call a different vet


----------



## cassie (Oct 10, 2011)

gosh how absoloutly ANNOYING!!!! especially when yoru so concerned about poor Eagle! let us know how you go with the other vet Renee!! thinking of you n Eagle!! come on vet get your act together!! we want Eagle better!!

CHOP CHOP!! HURRY UP!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 10, 2011)

Eagle said:


> hubby just doesn't get it and made some very non horsey comments this morning when he came out on the balcony for a cigarette and caught me in the garden poking at Eagle's poop with a stick






yep my husbands the same not horsey at all thinks iam i nut sitting on the computer for hours

chatting horses

but i hope your little eagle gets better soon

YAY for elephant poo



:yeah


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

You have 13 nuns still praying for your Eagle!!!!


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

Diane,

You are just too sweet! We joined the forum last week. You probably missed it being a very busy lady



. We too are proud to call you our friend!!!

Sister Kristina


----------



## Eagle (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you Sisters

I bought Eagle from Sister Laura who is a Christian orthodox cloister nun.( I hope that I have translated that correctly)



They breed Mini's and Alpaca's so Eagle will be very comforted to know that he has met some new friends who are praying for him.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry Eagle is having to wait on more test. {{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to you and sending more prayers to Eagle



ray



ray The more prayers the better I always say. Keep us posted


----------



## MeganH (Oct 10, 2011)

Im so sorry you have to wait again, Renee! I am praying for Eagle!


----------



## CMC (Oct 10, 2011)

You have translated it correctly!!! Just give Eagle a big hug from us and tell him to get well very soon !!!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

New vet should be coming today.



Eagle is driving me nuts, I put straw down in his stable last night as it has got really cold ( 40° at night compared to 75° during the day) and he has eaten loads of it and this morning he has diarrhea. I will have to try to spray it down so he stops eating.


----------



## Reble (Oct 11, 2011)

Good Luck and hope your vet figures out his problem.

Looking at your video he looks like you might have had

him on a diet.

Might be he is loosing weight too fast, watch he does not get a falling crest.

Alfalfa and beet pulp can put on weight.

The belly could mean needs higher protein in his supplements.

If you try to loose weight too fast and change of his diet could be part of the problem in his digestive system.

Have you noticed this blood more than once?

Hope all turns out OK with him, and sending prayers your way...


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

I am going to take him this week to be weighed as I am not really sure what he weighs. I feed him 13.8% pellets with beet twice a day and hay twice a day. his back is fat and he has a huge belly. His neck flopped over last year when his health problems started. He lost a lot of weight even though he was on grass with the other horses who were all fine. Nothing had changed and he had been with the same horses for several years. I had blood test done and he was put on a special diet.  He seemed to get better until about a month ago. I took him off grass and brought him to the stable behind the house that has a small pen around it so I can control what he eats better. Since he has been here he has got even fatter. I am at a total lose as to what to do with him.

I took these at the weekend.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

The first photo was after I cleaned him. Sorry he is dirty but it hasn't rained for months here.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 11, 2011)

He is a pretty boy, Renee. Still praying for him! I hope you will soon know what you need to be able to help him however he needs it!


----------



## Reble (Oct 11, 2011)

Eagle said:


> I am going to take him this week to be weighed as I am not really sure what he weighs. I feed him 13.8% pellets with beet twice a day and hay twice a day. his back is fat and he has a huge belly. His neck flopped over last year when his health problems started. He lost a lot of weight even though he was on grass with the other horses who were all fine. Nothing had changed and he had been with the same horses for several years. I had blood test done and he was put on a special diet. He seemed to get better until about a month ago. I took him off grass and brought him to the stable behind the house that has a small pen around it so I can control what he eats better. Since he has been here he has got even fatter. I am at a total lose as to what to do with him.
> 
> I took these at the weekend.


I hear you, these small guys are so hard to get their weight correct.

Our mares can be out 24 / 7 on pasture and they look so good.

I have a gelding that I am trying to figure out the right feed.

He is only out on pasture for a few hours.

Pasture soon will be shut off for all soon, being winter is around the corner.

He was getting alfalfa cubes for his night feeding, but getting a belly, so changing him to alfalfa/timothy cubes & just a mineral supplement.

Wish we had a magic wand to fix them up without so much trial and error.

Looking forward to hearing what your vet finds and recommends.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 11, 2011)

I was just checking in on Eagle and looking at his pictures. I'm not sure if it is the camera angle or not, but it looks like one nostrol is higher then the other, am I seeing that right? If so it is a sign of discomfort and you should mention it to the vet. Terry


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 11, 2011)

Ive been watching Eagles thread for a while now, and it looks like I never got around to posting. I dont have any advice medically for what might be wrong, but sending prayers he is feeling better soon. If you need to bed his stall with straw to keep him warm and he wont quit eating it, can you possibly put hay down? I know its probably not economical, but have seen people bed their broodmares and new foals with it, so no one gets sick if they nibble. Just a thought.


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 11, 2011)

I am SO sorry you are having to go through this and I sure feel your frustration regarding the other vet- omg, what a nightmare.

Eagle looks like a couple of typical low thyroid horses I have seen! Has he been tested for that? It's a simple blood test...


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

Riverrose, I read your post to hubby and he thinks he is grumpy cos of the "stupid" plait and he thinks it gives him a headache so I took it out and took some extra pics. It looks to me as though he has a wonky nose




great another defect.

















What do you all think?

P.S he doesn't like it when I get down low to take the photos, he puts his ears back usually.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

Eagle isn't well, I took out his hay but he didn't really touch it and he keeps laying down. He isn't rolling but I have seen him twice sitting up like a dog. Could this be ulcers?


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, I haven't read 99% of this thread. If my horse wasn't eating, was laying down and sitting up like a dog, I would have the vet out just as soon as humanly possible. I am thinking good thoughts for your darling Eagle.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 11, 2011)

Renee, I have had no experience with ulcers, but I'm sure that I have read on here that the sitting dog position IS a sign of them. And remembering all the stress he went through earlier this year, then I think you may have found the answer to at least one of his present problems.

How fast can you get him a 'remedy' over there in Italy? Just to give it try.


----------



## Jill (Oct 11, 2011)

ClickMini said:


> I'm sorry, I haven't read 99% of this thread. If my horse wasn't eating, was laying down and sitting up like a dog, I would have the vet out just as soon as humanly possible. I am thinking good thoughts for your darling Eagle.


I agree. Has the vet been out? I hope everything turns out well and he's doing well soon.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

I have called 3 vets and noone can come so I am driving round looking for a pharmacy to buy magnesium and zantac. Wish me luck


----------



## ClickMini (Oct 11, 2011)

Can you take Eagle to them? I have now read the whole thread and, I feel, this is a RED ALERT EMERGENCY! What is his temp? Pulse? Respiration?


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 11, 2011)

Re read the entire thread, and also thought back to the thread you posted a while back about Eagle biting your son, which was very out of character for him. Has be been unusually agitated, pinning ears, maybe biting, not as willing? Dog sitting is a big sign of ulcers, so is being agitated, or even agressive, and in my horse, so was eating things that he shouldnt be (mine was chewing wood, when he never had before), but not wanting his food. He also was agitated, and even trying to bite at times, which is VERY, VERY out of character for this horse. We had No poop for a while, then poop that clumbed together in balls and was sticky. He would NOT drink, the only way I was getting water in him was with a very soupy mash, and some days that was hit or miss. My guy wasnt as fat as Eagle, but he certainly could have lost weight. One day I looked at him, he was extremely bloated. This was something that happened in a day, and unusual for him. We had a vet out and treated him for cyanide poisoning for 10 days, but he did not improve. I wasnt happy with vet 1, and took my horse to a different vet clinic. We ran a ton of blood tests, tubed him, and also ran fluids. The new vet felt that we were dealing with ulcers, and put him on gastrogard along with carafate. He is also on a different "diet". I dont have pasture here, which is best for ulcer horses. My vet said that if I did have pasture, she would have recommended putting a grazing muzzle on to make sure he couldnt grossly overeat, but could still eat 24/7 which would keep fiber in his stomach. NO grains or pelleted "feeds". My guy is getting beetpulp and alfalfa pellets that I soak into a mash, along with a little canola oil. He also has two busy snacker slow feed hay bags that I fill with half timothy hay, half alfalfa hay (alfalfa has stomach soothing properties because of its high calcium, like tums for a human). With the hay bags, he makes what used to last him 30 minutes last anywhere from 2-6 hours. He seems to eat his hay faster at night. My guy was fat and all of the sudden, one day without explanation, he was sick and wouldnt eat. Hes certainly not a horse I would expect to get ulcers, he is turned out everyday, fed a high fiber diet, and hasnt been worked since I got him, as I got him at the end of show season. My vet felt that he probably had ulcers when I got him, which just progressively got worse.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 11, 2011)

He has had meds and is now munching on his hay,

Temp, pulse, respiration all in the norm. I have him on cam so i will keep watching him. The vet is coming first thing in the morning.

Please keep him in your prayers. Thanks


----------



## Hosscrazy (Oct 11, 2011)

Regarding Cushings/IR, Dr Kellon is the best. Great advice from those who have directed you to her site.

Also, I'm not sure what a "wonky nose" is, but just looking at those 2 photos you posted, you might want to have that biopsied at some point. Might just be the angle of the pix - hard to tell.

Liz N.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh Renee, i just want to give you a mega hug...Im so sorry you are still dealing with the unknown w/little Eagle!!

What sort of ulcer meds do you have over there...is there a way for me to send...doubt it would be real quick but I can find out for you the quickest way to send some to Italy.

I dont want to scare you but when I thought SB may be getting/have ulcers the vet asked me if she ever appears to be sitting down..I said no but he said it is, sometimes a sign. There could be several things going on too and the ulcer( if he actually does have ) could be being caused by something else going on. you know alot more than I do so I know you are doing everything possible but Im still going to send cyber hugs and prayers.

Husbands



Eagle looks great with a braid and with out!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 11, 2011)

My computer is having issues, so I hope this posts. I don't know what you mean about a wonky nose, but your vet can verify about nostrols, if your horse holds one higher then the other they are in discomfort or pain, and it can be caused by any number of things, from a ulcer, virus, colic, whatever. Your vet should know and examine. I hope Eagle gets the help he needs and gets better soon I know you are worried and I feel for you. all the best, I'll say a pray to Saint Francis. Terry


----------



## Eagle (Oct 12, 2011)

O.k so we made it through the night (which was long and cold) and as soon as I have dropped the kids at school I am going to buy Gastrogard.

Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2011)

I can see from his pics that he really doesn't feel well.





More prayers for your boy.


----------



## cassie (Oct 12, 2011)

Renee still praying for your man!! poor Eagle! he looks so miserable, you can see it in his eyes





how did you go with the vet... have they come yet??

praying for a solid diagnosis for your beautiful Eagle!! poor beautiful man!!

hugs, kisses n prayers being sent Renee!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2011)

Eagle said:


> He has had meds and is now munching on his hay,
> 
> Temp, pulse, respiration all in the norm. I have him on cam so i will keep watching him. The vet is coming first thing in the morning.
> 
> Please keep him in your prayers. Thanks


I've been thinking of your guy. How did it go with the vet?


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 12, 2011)

Still saying prayers for sweet Eagle and sending you huge (((HUGS)))) Renee.






Please let us know how it went with the vet as soon as you can.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind support, it makes me feel less alone in this darn country.

O.K so 1 vet called back and said to give him 1 Ranitidina tablet 300 ml g 3 times a day and gastrogard 1 a day

2 vet turned up at 15.30 and gave him 5cc of Ranitidina 50ml g in vein and left another syringe ready for tonight plus prescription for Gastrogard.

So my question is, should I buy Ranitidina 300ml g or 50 ml g??

Can someone help please.

I have started the gastrogard so I hope he feels better soon.

thanks Renee and Eagle


----------



## little lady (Oct 12, 2011)

I certainly hope you can figure out what his problem is, it is so stressful when one feels so helpless. Continued thoughts and prayers headed your way.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 12, 2011)

When I was using ranitidine, it was the 'human' version, which had become available OTC in the 150 milligram (mg)size. For a 225 lb., 33 1/2" mini, I gave 5 of the 150 mg tabs each dose at 8 hour intervals...so at 6 AM, 2 PM, and 10 PM. I *think* the 'veterinary' version of ranitidine *may* be 300 mg. tabs, so if you can easily obtain it so that you just have to use one tablet, that's probably the simplest, easiest way. You can dissolve it in warm water, add a bit of applesauce in a dose syringe to administer.

You can also use human omeprazole(the active ingredient in that expensive Gastroguard); on vet's advice, I gave 5 human doses(small tablets)ONE TIME per day in a single dose, adminiatered via a 'fat', long(I got my daughter to grab a few for me when she went to the movie theater)soda straw, using the straw like a balling gun and using a strong 'puff' of air to 'blow' the tabs way back into the back of the mouth,while using a mouth speculum to hold the teeth apart. You can also use a dose syringe and dissolve the tabs, but it is VERY bitter, so needs something with it, like applesauce, to 'cut' that bitterness and make it easier for the horse to accept.

I have had long and sad experience w/ severe and persistent ulcers(almost certainly not just in the stomach, but also in the hindgut); but if caught and treated early, properly,and long enough, and with proper feed and care management changes, the prognosis can be excellent. Best wishes to you and your little guy!!

Margo


----------



## Eagle (Oct 12, 2011)

Margo thank you for your help, I am sure we can get human omeprazole here but time was ticking on and the vet wasn't sure so I went and bought a box of gastrogard (7 syringes) so i hope that will treat him for long enough. I have hooked up my trailer and I am going to take him up the road to be weighed tomorrow. It is literally just up the road where the farmers go to weigh their tractors so I hope it doesn't upset him. I want to be sure I give him the perfect dose. I have also cleaned up the pen next to his and I am going to bring home my yearling so he has company, again I hope that doesn't upset him but I will watch and evaluate. 

The vet said to cut out his hard food and just give him plenty of soaked hay, at least for the next 3 days and then slowly start it back. 

I will keep you updated.

thanks again everyone for your prayers


----------



## mrsj (Oct 12, 2011)

Glad you got the meds, wishing you and Eagle all the best, hopefully he will seem a bit better soon. x


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 12, 2011)

So glad that at last you have been able to get some advice and help Renee.

I have no idea about doses for ulcer treatment, so I will just send ((((HUGS)))) and continue to say prayers for both you and Eagle.


----------



## Wings (Oct 12, 2011)

Hugs.

I know I don't post much, I don't really have anything to add





But you and Eagle are in my thoughts.


----------



## bannerminis (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like you have gotten great advice Renee and I will keep everything crossed and say a prayer for little Eagle.

Sounds like you will have him on the road to recover and he will be back to himself in now time.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 12, 2011)

So glad to hear you have a direction to go now. Sending {{{HUGS}}} and prayers your way



ray


----------



## Barbie (Oct 12, 2011)

Renee-

I agree with what Diane said - be sure and treat him for a long time. I may have already posted this, but didn't go back to look. I had a mare scoped by Dr Porter from the University of Florida and she did in fact have a very large stomach ulcer (she had been treated for colic many times). Anyway, he told me 4 weeks of a full dose of gastroguard and 2 weeks of a half dose. No sweet feed ever. She has been very healthy for at least 4 years now. I wish you the very best of luck with Eagle.

Barbie


----------



## cassie (Oct 12, 2011)

glad that vet finally came out Renee!! and you are able to start the healing process for Eagle!

hope he went well with the weighing trip, and he handles his new friend arlight





thoughts and prayers are with you my friend!


----------



## MeganH (Oct 12, 2011)

Really hoping things get much better for Eagle VERY soon. Poor guy!


----------



## albahurst (Oct 12, 2011)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> So glad you got a diagnosis you can treat. The one thing to remember with ulcers, is that you need to treat them for a long period of time. The horse may act much better, but it's important to treat them long enough to really clear them up!
> 
> As Margo said, I would also vote for the 300 mg tablet, and crush it. I mix mine in Maalox, and just syringe it in the 3x per day. It's best if you can keep the dosage times 8 hours apart -- as it keeps a steady dose in the system and does its work properly.
> 
> ...


I would think the Maalox would buffer the effect of the Gastrogard and the carafate? I have mixed carafate with applesauce or a bit of molasses, but never with a buffering medication. Just curious about using the Maalox, I guess.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 13, 2011)

I missed whether or not Eagle was on Carafate, but if he is, it has to be given at least 30 minutes before antacid medication like prolosec, zantac, gastrogard, etc. Carafate requires stomach acid to work, and needs to be given on an empty stomach. My vet has me giving 3grams of carafate three times daily, and gastrogard once daily.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 13, 2011)

He is on Ranitidina and Gastrogard. He is eating wet hay three times a day.

I am going to buy Ranitidina in tablets when I go out cos this morning I gave him an injection but he didn't like it poor baby.


----------



## mrsj (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope you see an improvement soon. Just wanted to say that you are being a great nurse, I'm sure Eagle really appreciates your care xxx


----------



## Eagle (Oct 13, 2011)

We have had a good day, he doesn't seem to be in as much pain as the other day and I brought his son home for company.

I was a little worried as lately Eagle has been very aggressive towards him but now he looks very happy to see him and they haven't left the fence all day.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 13, 2011)

I have found that sometimes when an animal is not feel too well, they enjoy having the company of a friend. Really hope you will see an easing of Eagle's symptoms in a day or two Renee.

Still sending you both hugs and prayers.


----------



## Wings (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm glad he is having a better day


----------



## albahurst (Oct 13, 2011)

Eagle said:


> We have had a good day, he doesn't seem to be in as much pain as the other day and I brought his son home for company.
> 
> I was a little worried as lately Eagle has been very aggressive towards him but now he looks very happy to see him and they haven't left the fence all day.


Good news!


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2011)

Yeah, and that's nice that he is enjoying the company. I hope he continues to improve and this will solve the problem!! Hugs for Eagle and to you too for being such a great mommy!


----------



## mizbeth (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope your boy gets better, it has been a while now. I have had ulcers here and usually the meds kick in within a day or two and they are nearly 100% within a week. I guess your Vet checked everything else, I have not read through the posts lately.

Good luck to you...........

*I personally do not mix ulcer meds, I use one or the other. I think one or the other can cancel one out. Some coat, some relieve acid, some do other things. My preference is Gastroguard (works the fastest in my opinion), or Sulcrafate, but both are for different things.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 14, 2011)

He is now on just Gastrogard and my poor baby had blood drawn again tonight, we will get the results on Monday.He doesn't love me any more



I have never had any problems catching him but now when I open the gate he wanders off in the other direction.



I just hope that I can get him well very soon.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 14, 2011)

Re: Mizbeth's post above--my vet, whom I like and who has been in practice w/ my long-established and quite knowledgeable vet for about two/three years now, recently told me that there does not need to be a 30 min. separation in time between the administration of omeprazole and that of sucralfate(aka carafate), and more significantly, IMO...that omeprazole works only for ulcers in the stomach, but that sucralfate works for BOTH ulcers in the stomach AND the hindgut.

I recently had to make one of the hardest decisions of my life...to euthanize my Miniature gelding, age 15, whom I'd been 'fighting the good fight' against ulcers with for about 5 years, when all meds no longer seemed to be doing any good at all. He was on full dose(for his size) of omeprazole AND sucralfate, but just quit eating EVERYTHING he had previously been willing, and even eager, to eat...grass hay, alfalfa hay, soaked beet pulp, and concentrates(of which he got very little, part of ulcer management.) He would graze some, so for several weeks...as long as the extremely sparse native grass of this drought lasted...I let him out, as much as 10-12 hours/day(not safe to leave him 'out' at night, due to coyote presence in the area.) He gradually even became less interested in the grass, but the truth was, the sparse growth of native grass on this poor soil would not have sustained him; he was noticably losing weight and condition daily, even while I continued to give him full medication. I am not one to let a horse waste away...the decision was made for me, really. I had his remains cremated(can't really bury an animal of that size here, due to regulations)...couldn't afford to have it done individually, but couldn't face the thought of his remains going to the landfill(all of this comes with MULTIPLE fees, in these times...and the area guy who picks up and transports the animal's bodies was in the news recently because he left a RHINO that died at the Zoo in his back lot for MONTHS, right where he lives!!Oh, HECK no, I'm not hiring such a person...!)

I have learned much in the course of the fight for my Roy's life. It has led me to make changes to how I feed and manage ALL of my minis. I hope to never again have to deal with the issue of ulcers, but if that should occur, I hope I am at least more prepared.

Good news so far about Eagle; here's sending hope and prayers for that to continue!!

Margo


----------



## Eagle (Oct 14, 2011)

Margot I am so sorry



That must have been awful. I pray that my little boy will get better and soon, he was such a sweet guy and a perfect gentleman.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 14, 2011)

Margo so sorry you had to make that choice. {{{HUGS}}}}

Eagle sending more healing prayers for Eagle



ray



. It hurts when they walk away, but when he is feeling better he will still love.


----------



## CMC (Oct 14, 2011)

Margo, we are so sorry you had to make this tough decision. He was certainly greatly loved.

I hope Eagle starts bouncing back soon. We had to give some needles to one of our colts and he did forgive us. I am sure Eagle will do the same.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 14, 2011)

The info for the sucralfate (carafate) was on the paperwork that came in the box from the drug manufacturer, and when I asked my vet she said that was correct, not to give them at the same time, because the sucralfate needs the acid to work. I guess every vet has their own ideas though.

My boy hates me too lately, well, unless its feeding time, then hes standing waiting. Its great to see him actually have an appetite yet. He used to give me a hard time about giving the meds, but now he just puts up with it. He wont willingly let me catch him when hes out though, as he knows what comes next.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 15, 2011)

Mydaddysjag, thanks for the clarification. It is entirely possible that my (youngish;i.e., not-as-experienced?) vet made an assumption w/o having read packaging instructions; I've been around long enough to know that EVERYONE can make mistakes, even those with the best of intentions! I will mention it to her, though, because I think she is open-minded enough to check it out and let me know what she finds out, because now I REALLY want to know what IS the proper way to administer if having to use both drugs.

Margo


----------



## Eagle (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't want to push my luck but Eagle seems a little better today. His tummy is still big but it seems to have gone down very slightly, he seems to be breathing better, his attitude was better and he let me groom him without sighing and fidgeting. He also seemed more interested in his hay.





Fingers crossed


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 15, 2011)

Aww hes gorgeous and Im sure he doesnt hate you 



 ..your doing a great job being his nurse 



 ..hope he continues to improve and make a full recovery


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 15, 2011)

Great news Renee!!





I dont know if it is because he's eating his hay in the picture, but looking at his head and the way he is carrying his ears, he looks so much more 'with it' and interested in what he is doing?

Fingers are still crossed and prayers being said for your special little man.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 15, 2011)

Yes Anna that is what I think too.

Thanks Diane, Heidi will cringe when she sees his sun bleached mane and long bridle path


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 15, 2011)

I WILL NOT!!!



Im just happy to be reading that you think he may be feeling a bit better

By the way my dear...after what Ive been going thru with the itchies and yucky crud on my horses a long bridle path and sun bleached mane sounds like heaven!! Eagle will always be a rock star in my book!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 17, 2011)

Eagle is more interested in eating and was pacing the fence to get out this afternoon. I tried putting him out with his son but I had to separate them after 10 minutes not because he was aggressive but cos they were playing to hard.


----------



## CMC (Oct 17, 2011)

That is a JOY to behold!



Keep getting better Eagle!!!!


----------



## Zipper (Oct 17, 2011)

Boy is he ever doing great has lots of energy that is for sure.

Hope he is on the full road to recovery.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone.





Diane I worked out with the vet that the box of 7 syringes should work for his full treatment cos 1 syringe does 6 days.


----------



## Equuisize (Oct 17, 2011)

That is a wonderful video, Renee.

It's good to see and hear that Eagle is on the mend.

Looks like the meds are doing the trick and hope each day he'll feel better and better.

It's kind of like with your kids when you'd like the to just be quiet for a just a little bit,

then if thev're been sick, you just want them to be up making noise and messes.


----------



## Helicopter (Oct 17, 2011)

What a beautiful sight.




Someone's feeling good.


----------



## Wings (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm so glad he is picking up!


----------



## cassie (Oct 17, 2011)

YAY Renee, that video made me SO HAPPY!! I'm so glad that Eagle is doing REALLY well! you must be over the moon! make sure you give him big hugs n kisses from me!! he is a very special Boy!

n we know that you love him SO much!!

keep up the good recovery Eagle we are praying for you still!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 18, 2011)

Renee, sorry I'm a bit late with my congrats.





Oh what a wonderful sight!! He looks GREAT - and very happy!








Looks as though you might have found the cause to his problem. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you both and saying prayers that his recovery continues its speedy course, bless him.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh Margo, I'm so sorry to hear about Roy!



What a terrible decision to have to make.



Equuisize said:


> It's kind of like with your kids when you'd like the to just be quiet for a just a little bit, then if thev're been sick, you just want them to be up making noise and messes.


Boy, isn't it?! I used to get annoyed with Kody scraping his teeth down the barn wall demanding his dinner. Now it's music to my ears and I'm so glad he has enough appetite to be pushy! I remind myself every day that there was a time that sound would have made me cry with happiness.

So glad Eagle is doing better!

Leia


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 18, 2011)

Wonderful, fantastic video!!!



:yeah So glad Eagle is on the road to recovery.



:yeah Yea GO EAGLE!!!


----------

